# 75 gallon tank need advice.



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

:fish: I have a fully cycled 75 gallon tank with 1 lab and an adult demasoi. I want to add an oscar to the mix but my water is ver hard. I read the Oscar profile and it says they like soft to medium hard water. If i do not soften the water will this be ok for my oscar?

I have 2 eheim 2217 filters (one mechanical one biological) and 2 emperor 400's is this enough filtration for 1 oscar? Would i be pushing it by getting two? *** been getting away with changing water 60% every 3 weeks - month since most of my biological bacteria is on the eheim and emperors. Adding an oscar will 2 weeks 50% be enough?

What other fish can i add if i get the Oscar or is this enough in your opinion. I can either get an oscar or fully stock it with more cichlids. :fish:


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

I keep my oscar in water that is extremely hard. That's how the tap water is here, and he seems just fine(had it about 2 months).

Have you run your tank profile on *aqadvisor.com *? It's a useful site for calculating tank size with number of adult fish and temperament by species. It also can tell you if your filtration is sufficient and how large and frequent your water changes should be. I'm sure it's not perfect, but it will give you a good idea.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Well chances are:

a) Oscar is too young and your Damasoni will kill it

b) Oscar is too big and will eat your Damasoni & Y. Lab.

I would either:

Add more Damasonis and Yellow Labs (keeping the 1male:3female proportion)

or take them out and put one Oscar. Your tank is big enough for one, but definetly not for two.

About water hardiness, there should be no problem since most LFS breed in the same conditions, but to play safe, you can ask your LFS to do a water test and see how they keep them (chances are the water will be same as yours).


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

What about 2 oscars, i have 2 emperor 400's and 2 eheim 2217 's 
Lots of room, not adding any other fish.

Too many oscars?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

If you manage to get 2 females it might work...

Male + Female can be risky since Male can decide to kill your Female and she wont have room to get away..

and 2 Males wont work


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Ok an oscar and 7 labs?


----------



## Bearbear (May 8, 2010)

razor2003 said:


> Ok an oscar and 7 labs?


Will work until the Oscar gets big enough to eat them.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I just go with the Oscar alone like the others stated above. That's what I have


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

I need your guys and gals help on this one:

So i stopped by my LFS and they have a grown albino Oscar. It is about 5 years old. I posted the video on Youtube and thought maybe you guys could inspect since you might notice things that might be wrong with it that i missed.

Here is the Video:





Looks pretty active, it kept following me back and forth as i walked past the aquarium. I couldn't see any scars or shredded fins so it might of been the king of the tank where it came from. It was brought in by a previous owner.

If i end up getting him or her I will end up donating the existing 3 cichlids except the Plecostomus (its 6 inches long), remove most of my rocks and get more driftwood.

What do you guys think? Would you go for it?


----------



## gus211 (Sep 21, 2009)

If the oscar is gonna be the only fish in the tank I'd say go for it the question you have to ask ur self is a wet pet gonna give you what you want out of the tank. And by that I mean will you be happy and for how long. I would suggest you do some research on what you really want out of ur tank and stock accordingly but hey the again it is ur tank so have fun and learn like we all have.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Oops couldn't see the video.. try it now...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you ever get the Albino Oscar? I watched the video and he's beautiful I would just keep him alone in the 75 and you will be fine. Please give us an update.


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Dj823cichild said:


> Did you ever get the Albino Oscar? I watched the video and he's beautiful I would just keep him alone in the 75 and you will be fine. Please give us an update.


Unfortunately no, i decided to go with 2 species tank setup. Got 12 labs / will be getting 12 Acei. For my next tank setup i will get an all oscar Tank.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

That's cool! I had yellow labs and Acei before I made the switch to my Oscar tank so I feel what your saying. Good luck with them and getting your next tank :thumb:


----------



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks.

The labs are actually eating from my hand now. I can also pet them and hold them in my hand. Pretty cool when you have 10+ fish rubbing on your fingers. LOL Its like having a few dogs.

I have 1 zebra in there which is about 5 inches, i can pick him up out of the water and back in and he keeps coming back for more. Pretty cool.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet!


----------

